# Very large gang sheets?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

I buy motorcycle biker designs. Several "no name" places I know that make biker designs and yearly bike week designs use very large gang sheets.

I mean like 3 feet by 4 feet or larger. They put 4 to 6 different very large designs on each sheet and make a run of 250-500 sheets. As a result the cost is very cheap, like 1 or 2 bucks per design, including a smaller chest design.

They are very good quality too. I have been looking at all the popular companies here that make custom transfers and notice they only have sheets up to around 13 inches by 19 inches.

Because of that the cost per design is higher, sometimes much higher. Why is it that the "big" companies here only use small gang sheets, whereas these other little companies nobody hears about use very large sheets to make many at a time?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I can think of several reasons; demand, logistics, and equipment I'm sure. 

I know you swear by them, but are you really saving big money going oversized? How many colors are you getting for 2 bucks? 

I assume these large transfers are shipped rolled up? I would hate trying to wrangle them straight on a heat press.

And finally, my guess is transfers that large takes expensive equipment, screens, etc. 

Wormil's list has companies who can make transfers as large as 2 by 3 feet available https://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html . But honestly, even that's too large for me to ever order. A 13 by 19 transfer is a perfect largest size for t-shirts.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

splathead said:


> I can think of several reasons; demand, logistics, and equipment I'm sure.
> 
> I know you swear by them, but are you really saving big money going oversized? How many colors are you getting for 2 bucks?
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. These transfers are almost always 4-7 colors. Biker designs often have yellow and orange flames, black and white, maybe red for the bike, brown and so on.

The reason they make them so big is that biker guys tend to be big,,, and round lol! Often sizes 4xl to 8xl! I sell leather jackets that are a size 66.

So a normal 12 by 15 inch or so design looks small on the back of a biker shirt. I put them on denim sleeveless biker shirts, not just tees. They love to have the designs cover most of the back.

Then on the front they want a matching chest design. They are shipped flat in a box, cut and put in shrink wrap bags. They peel great, look great on pure black shirts and last a long time.

I can buy 250 sheets for about 4 bucks each. There are 4 different designs on each sheet plus a matching chest design. So that is a buck per design. For ladies they can fit 6 designs per sheet.

Of course that means you have to buy 250 of each design. But if you have popular designs I can go through that many in a year. 

During each bike week these places print out bundles of 25 sheets per bundle. That is 4 different designs so 25 per design for 100 bucks. One buck each.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Basically full color oversized prints for a buck a piece is not something to run from.

Why are you looking for alternative suppliers?

Would be nice if you could share the websites of your current suppliers to add to Wormil's spreadsheet.

I just spend a 1000 bucks on 600 2 color 13x19 transfers. Sounds like I could have spent the same amount and gotten a lot more colors. Or are your suppliers not doing customs-just stock?


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

splathead said:


> Basically full color oversized prints for a buck a piece is not something to run from.
> 
> Why are you looking for alternative suppliers?
> 
> ...


Yes as far as the quality of the transfers and price I am very happy. BUT, nothing is perfect, lol. The reason why I am looking around is that they are hard to contact and work with.

Basically it's like a loose group of artist and sellers that frankly, have so much work they don't need your biz. So, they can be hard to get hold of. 

It's like one guy does some artwork, then a buddy contacts people he thinks wants it, then when someone says they will buy some he contacts yet another company that actually physically makes and ships them.

They have no website and often only use whatsapp or something for contacts. Each time I try to contact someone have 6 months or so I find they have a new number and I can't contact them.

One guy runs a vape store on the beach. One guy I have no idea where he is located. To this day I still have no idea who really makes the transfers. I've seen addresses on my shipments from New Jersey, CA and Florida. 

So I can't give you a website as there is none. Nor a name or number as I myself will have to figure out where everyone is if I want to contact them. It's like a loose group of free wheeling artist and bikers that don't care if you want their biz or not. 

Below is one of the most recent designs I got. It's actually one of their most basic ones. I see at least 6 colors, maybe 8 in it.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Look at Dowling Graphics, they have a 23.5" X 36" sheet. 
Talk to Gwen she is super to work with.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

lkt1954 said:


> Look at Dowling Graphics, they have a 23.5" X 36" sheet.
> Talk to Gwen she is super to work with.


Thank you, I will give them a try.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

lkt1954 said:


> Look at Dowling Graphics, they have a 23.5" X 36" sheet.
> Talk to Gwen she is super to work with.


Hey thanks again for mentioning Dowling. Checked out their prices. With their largest sheet I could put two extra large designs, two lady designs and a bunch of 4 inch chest designs or name drops. 

Comes out to only 2 bucks per design or less. How do you like their transfers? Do they look good on black shirts? Good feel and color? Maybe I'll buy some of their stock transfers and see how they go. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BikerBill said:


> How do you like their transfers? Do they look good on black shirts? Good feel and color? Maybe I'll buy some of their stock transfers and see how they go. Thanks.



Email them for a sample pack. All transfer companies will send you one.


----------

